# Eure Meinung zu meinen Flyer!



## Meccan (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo MItglieder,

   ich hatte von Freunden den Auftrag bekommen ich sollte doch mal
   einen Flyer für ihre kommende Party gestalte.

   Nun das habe ich gemacht und meine Freunde sind zu frieden
   und nun wollt ich mal die Meinung von euch haben wie euch 
   der Flyer gefällt1

   Vorgaben waren DER Schriftzug+Schriftart "Sound of BeatElite Vol. 1"
   den ich verwenden musste und nicht verändern durfte!

   Vorab: ICh weiß das Girls auf HipHop Flyern langsam out sind aber....
   das ist KOMERZ und sieht die Leute an

   Und nochwas der RAND ist extra weil dort beim druck der beschnitt erfolgt!

   Danke im voraus für eure Anregungen

   MFG Carl


----------



## Mexx_2004 (7. Juni 2005)

hallo carl!

ich, als newbee-designer, komme nicht ganz klar mit diesem flyer.

hier mal ein wenig kritik:

"ak: 4€" weiß kein mensch, was das heißen soll *g*
vielleicht "aintritts-karte"? *hehe*
schreib einfach hin: Eintritt: 4€

farben sind okay. aber zu viele fonts auf einmal.

die rechte tussi is bissl "zerschnitten": 


aber sonst echt gut!


----------



## Meccan (7. Juni 2005)

Okay also bei uns in Weisbaden wissen alle das AK gleich Abendkasse bedeutet und
 VVK gleich Vorverkauf bedeutet.

 Findest du 2 Fonts sind zu viel

 Ich meine du Überschriftt soll sich ja nicht nur farblich sonder vielleicht auch
 vom aussehen abheben

 Das mit dem rechten Mädel konnt ich keider nicht besser machen, weil
 meine Vorlage begrenzt war!
 Aber hast recht das sie etwa zerschnitten aussieht

 MFG Carl


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Juni 2005)

Hm, also irgendwie stört mich an der Überschrift, dass ein optischer Bruch zwischen BEA und TELITE besteht, während die anderen Buchstaben sich alle mehr oder weniger berühren. Ich hab auch zuerst gedacht, das würde "Beate Lite" heißen und mich gewundert


----------



## Meccan (7. Juni 2005)

oh stimmt hab ich noich garnicht bemerkt,
 dann muss ich woll das BEA und das TELITE auf
 zwei verschieden Ebenen machen und die dann bissche
 zusammen schieben!


 Danke ist mir garnicht aufgefallen


 MFG Carl


----------



## Duddle (7. Juni 2005)

Du kannst auch den Cursor zwischen A und T positionieren, Alt gedrückt halten und Pfeil-Links drücken.
Der Schnittrand: gerade deshalb sollten die Objekte bis zum Rand gehen, weil du nie weißt wie genau letztendlich der Schnitt an "deiner" Kante entlang geht.

Rein subjektiv gefällt mir der Flyer garnicht. Die Überschrift kann ich erst beim dritten Lesen erkennen, rein farblich passt garnix, die Frau rechts hat keine Beine. Blumen, Strand, bewölkter Himmel passen auch nicht zu HipHop oder Funk. Die Texte haben gar keine Beziehung zueinander (zb. das AK: 4€ sieht aus wie "Huch, fast vergessen… noch schnell reinmachen"). Die Blümchen links und rechts des BEA TELITE sind identisch. Am schlimmsten finde ich, das die beiden Frauen und der Hintergrund alle verschiedene Perspektiven haben.

Sorry, falls das vernichtend klang, aber wie man so sagt: "Nur durch Kritik wächst der Mensch"   



Duddle


----------



## versuch13 (7. Juni 2005)

Ja, kann mich leider nur anschließen. Gefällt mir irgendwie absolut nicht. Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt stimmen die Laufweiten bei Beatelite halt absolut nicht, die Schriften passen nicht zusammen. Insgesamt wirkt das so zusammengewürfelt, die Blumen passen nicht so ganz rein, so Bilder im Hintergrund finde ich für Flyer irgendwie immer total unpassend, usw.. Naja, mag vielleicht aber auch Geschmacks Sache sein. 
 Normalerweise ist man von Sol i Luna besseres gewöhnt, der Juni Flyer ist zwar auch nicht so klasse, aber ansonsten sind die immer sehr sehr gut. Also, ich würde mir vielleicht was ganz anderes einfallen lassen als diese Standard Fotomontage..



 greetz


----------



## AKrebs70 (7. Juni 2005)

Mal abgesehen davon, das die Fotomontage grauenvoll ist würde ich deine Überschrift auch gans anders machen.
Wenn es so zerrissen aussehen soll würde Ich eher eine saubere Schrift verwenden, es mit Brushes nacharbeiten und nicht mit einem solchen Font machen. So hast Du dann nicht diesen Wiederholung-Effekt in deinen Buchstaben (sieht sehr leienhaft aus).

Gruß Axel


----------



## Meccan (7. Juni 2005)

oki ich lass mir das alles mal druch den kopf gehen und werd
 das versuchen umzusetzten

 Das war ja auch mein erster Flyer

 @versuch13:

 Die Flyer von Sol i Luna sind die die ich bis jetzt gesehen haben
 NULL identifizierbar, der JUNI Flyer hat als Hintergrund den HBF von FFM
 und der aufbau der Schriften auf der Rückseite ich auch sehr sehr unstimmig

 Trotzdem danke für eure antregungne


 MFG Carl


----------



## Vale-Feil (6. Juli 2005)

Also ich würd die Frauen, die linke Frau direkt ind ie linke Ecke schieben und der rechten Frau einen besseren Schatten verpassen, sodass es aussieht, dass sie dort liegt. Finde das sie da ein bisschen in der Luft rumfliegt


----------



## josDesign (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo! 

Find den Flyer OK, nur ich würde den Titel noch ein wenig "mehr" hervorheben.

Und eine andere Frage: Welche Schriftart benutzt du für die Überschrift?

LieGrü
jos


----------



## versuch13 (6. Juli 2005)

Das ist die hier:

BASE02


 Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (7. Juli 2005)

Servus Altes Haus,

des Teil war doch schon mal da?!! Und du hast immer noch *BEATELITE* statt *BEAT ELITE*! Und deine Abkürzungen: Vergiss das doch endlich! Und die Tussie hat immer noch keine Beine! 
Aber alles in Allem ganz OK!
Sers thecamillo


----------



## da_Dj (7. Juli 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Servus Altes Haus,
> 
> des Teil war doch schon mal da?!! Und du hast immer noch *BEATELITE* statt *BEAT ELITE*! Und deine Abkürzungen: Vergiss das doch endlich! Und die Tussie hat immer noch keine Beine!
> Aber alles in Allem ganz OK!
> Sers thecamillo



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Vale hat den Thread durch seine Antwort nur aus der Versenkung geholt


----------

